# Thermoworks Thermometer/Timer Model TW362B??



## cohiba (Apr 3, 2013)

Hey All,

I know the Maverick ET 732 seems to be the king of smoking/cooking thermometers, how does the Thermoworks Model TW362B stand up?

Do I need two probes that the Maverick offers?  Would just one probe work(and cheaper) like the Thermoworks offers?













300x300px-LS-e0ca33bf_B0019R4HQQ-31akf3rdpwL.jpg



__ cohiba
__ Apr 3, 2013






How does this item standup in comparison to the Maverick? Good item or go with the Maverick.

Thanks!!

Cohiba


----------



## bama bbq (Apr 3, 2013)

I think Thermaworks has a great reputation for quality products.  The only issue with this rig is it has no pit probe... only a food probe.   I think most of us rely on the pit probe to adjust our vents to ensure we are cooking at the desired temps.  One probe would work fine for that second food item but the pit temp is a pretty important feature to have.


----------

